# SONY SAVA 500 question - please help



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Do I need a sub-woofer with this system? It says in the manual that it has one built in? Is it true?

Will any sub woofer work with this old set?


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Just a bump


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

lennonforever said:


> Do I need a sub-woofer with this system? It says in the manual that it has one built in? Is it true?
> 
> Will any sub woofer work with this old set?


Yes, there is a sub built into this system. How well it works depends on many factors including placement, room configuration, furnishings, etc.

You can used an additional powered sub if you wish. Wire it between the source component and the input of this unit. (Most wired subs include hi-pass filters so they only have to handle the low frequencies and pass along the rest to the "Output" terminals.)


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

_
You can used an additional powered sub if you wish. Wire it between the source component and the input of this unit_

Thank you most kindly for answering yustr, but I have no idea what this means. I looked on the back of the main large speaker and can find no place to plug in a sub woofer.
Can you explain a bit more? Thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Track 1: You new sub must have two pair of connectors like the "Low Level" ones shown in the upper right of this:










So you'd run two RCA cables from the stereo out (red & white) of your source component to the corresponding "In" of the sub. Then, run two cable from the "Out" of the sub (again red & white) to the corresponding Input of your Sony system.

Track 2: If your new sub does not have "Out" jacks (as shown below) then you'll have to have a source component that decodes the signal into its various parts (left front, right front, center, etc.). One of these parts is for the low frequencies. (That's the .1 of a 5.1 system.) You'd run a cable from the "Sub Out" of the source to either of the "Audio Jacks" (doesn't matter which) of the sub. The other 5 cables go to the back of the Sony. (You may want to get a "Y" splitter and split the "Sub out" and run it to both the new sub and the Sony.)











Hope this helps.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Thanks so much yustr for this detailed photo explanation. I really appreciate it. I will let you know how I make out.


----------

